# those of you that train



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

for those of you that train your dogs in "competative sports" such as SchH, competative obediance, PSA, SAR etc etc, why do you do it?? breeding rights? just for fun? hobby?? etc etc

i've continued on with tyson's training (PSA) for fun and is starting to become a hobby. my first intentions were because tyson and i were both bored (mostly me







) with daily routines and i decided to extend his mind and give him a "job." i have met some pretty cool and resourceful people that i have learned a lot from. i couldnt be happier with my choice.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Definetely for fun. I started taking agility classes a couple years ago to build a better bond with my dog. I had no idea we would compete, let alone bring home blue ribbons! If we weren't having fun, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My bf has been really interested in SchH ever since he stumbled upon video of it on youtube and, when we actually found a club nearby, I encouraged him to go. He finally took Jerzey for the first time two weekends ago and found out that it was actually something she might be successful with...







I have been encouraging him to start training with her because I wanted him to get her involved in something that he could be proud of... especially because the day-to-day aspects of owning your first high energy dog (and she really is HIGH energy) can be a bit discouraging because you see how your dog challenges you, "forgets" what they've been trained, etc. (Don't people always focus on the worst?! It's such a bad habit...







) I know that giving them a job they can do together will bond them and really give him a reason to brag about his dog! After his first SchH practice he was SO proud. It made me so proud of the both of them. I can't wait to go and watch this weekend!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i know it, i think people get tired of hearing me talk about my dog haha but hey i hear people braggin about there kids (i do that too), cars, or whatever all the time so its pretty much the same concept lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I started training because my dog really, really, REALLY needed the training and structure. I did it half-heartedly, because I always thoguht that formal dog training would be boring . . .

Boy, I'm often wrong, but this time, I was REALLY REALLY REALLY wrong!! I LOVED it! My dog loved it! It was all for fun, of course, and when I joined the SchH club it was only because she did not qualify for AKC/CKC style training being a mixed breed. I was encouraged to try for a BH and to trial, I could NEVER imagine myself titling or trialing, but it doesn't take long, you start thinking "Hmm, maybe we CAN do this!"

Well, once you start, you just can't stop! It becomes so addictive!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Quote:for those of you that train your dogs in "competative sports" such as SchH, competative obediance, PSA, SAR etc etc, why do you do it??


One of the biggest reasons is because I enjoy it. I like the challenge of working with these wonderful animals, developing a relationship, molding their natural drives into behaviors that we need for competition. I also like what it tells me about the dog, but in many ways what it tells me about myself. And, yes, I also like the competitive aspect of the dog sports.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

While we do use it for evaluating dogs for breeding, by far the main reason is FUN. 

I love working with the dogs and the bond it creates. I love how much *they* love it and seeing them very much in their element, doing what comes naturally and loving the work and me being a part of that. It's fascinating what they are capable of, and I love seeing them doing the things that they and their ancestors were bred to do. I enjoy the challenges of figuring out the best way to teach and communicate with each individual dog and the sense of accomplishment I have when I finally get it right. The comraderie and social aspects of hanging out with other people as crazy about GSDs and training as I am is a bonus too.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

It is a lot Fun, but more for the Bonding.
The Relationship from training and molding is what I get rewarded with.
Now Trials can be very humbling, but since we have no pressure other than to have fun.
They are a great way to meet other dog people & have fun with our dogs in public.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We started a long time ago but were never able to really follow through with any sort of dog sport. After our first GSD we settled on the ones who were not cut out for it and who were just better suited to go for walks with us or chill on the couch. But when our last one passed away we decided to start again. We do it for fun and we do it for human socialization too. To be with others who share a passion for the breed and/or what they are training their dog to do. We have met some very wonderful people by getting involved in SchH.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2for those of you that train your dogs in "competative sports" such as SchH, competative obediance, PSA, SAR etc etc, why do you do it?? breeding rights? just for fun? hobby?? etc etc


I do it because the dogs LOVE it.

That being said we do try many different sports to find what each dog likes the best.

My two goals for this year are to get the Earth Dog tunnels put in and get some agility equipment built!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I do it because we both enjoy it. It has really helped build Risa's confidence and made her even happier. I just love watching the joy in Ris' eyes as we work together. We have yet to compete in anything but we will some day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2for those of you that train your dogs in "competative sports" such as SchH, competative obediance, PSA, SAR etc etc, why do you do it?? breeding rights? just for fun? hobby?? etc etc


I enjoy doing it, and more importantly I see my dogs enjoy doing it. Sometimes I feel like it's a drag for me, but then we start going and have a really good day. The dog is smiling and really into it. I can tell it's important enrichment for them.

For Nikon I will consider the possibility of breeding. But I am not training and titling _because_ I want to breed him; rather, this process will determine whether or not I will want to breed him.

I want to bring out the best in my dogs, the best in myself, and yes it does feel good to get some ribbons after all the hard work.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Definitely for fun but my dogs also need something to do that challenges them both mentally and physically. I love seeing the lightbulb click when they learn a new exercise and how happy they look when they're working or just playing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For fun and I guess you could call it a hobby. Except for the animal-assisted therapy training, that is because I enjoy helping people and my Golden was BORN to be a therapy dog so it would have been a shame for her not to do it.


----------

